# General Surgery Seminars



## cash2008 (Dec 5, 2008)

I am looking for a seminar/confrence about General Surgery. Any Suggestions? I am new to this specialty and would like to get more education specificly on general surgery.


----------



## Treetoad (Dec 8, 2008)

I swear by Karen Zupko & Associates.  I've been to several of their seminars (gen. surg, ortho, & E&T).  They are awesome!


----------



## mmelcam (Dec 8, 2008)

McVey Seminars are wonderful!!


----------



## mfowler (Feb 5, 2009)

I am looking for a seminar in Ohio, or even a good audio tape for General Surgery.  If anyone has any suggestions.

Thanks


----------

